# 

## o

! 
   :   . , .     -  ..   . ,  1947  ,  .       . .  , ,        (  ),      -  .     . 
 ,       ,    ,   .      , ..     .  -             ?
 .   april75@inbox.ru

----------


## infospacer

> ,       ,    ,   .

           ,    "  ",       ? http://noalone.ru/pansionaty/ukraine...hniy-internat/

----------

> ,    "  ",       ? http://noalone.ru/pansionaty/ukraine...hniy-internat/

----------

